# bulbophyllum cupreum



## bigleaf (Nov 28, 2016)

bulbophyllum cupreum - this came from Brenda back in 2014. I like the orange color. It has a strong unpleasant odor.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 28, 2016)

Yes, pretty color. Too bad about the scent. But the scent isn't for humans.


----------



## abax (Nov 28, 2016)

Beautiful flowers, but I just can't handle stinky plants.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 28, 2016)

Very attractive!


----------



## chris20 (Nov 30, 2016)

Nice.


----------



## Clark (Dec 1, 2016)

Nice pop.


----------

